# How can i buy or order live mosquito larvae , live blood worm , live water flea , liv



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

How can i buy or order live mosquito larvae , live blood worm , live water flea , live water worm?

I'm in Los Angeles right now.


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

There are plenty of options you can explore - there are listings or live foods on various sources online such as Aquabid, etc. You can also make inquiry at your LFS(s) - even if they do not normally stock the foods, their suppliers may and they could order them in for you sometimes at a lower price than ordering online and paying shipping.


----------



## kaedeb (Mar 17, 2013)

Beware the mosquito larvae, dont let them become full grown mosquitos!


----------

